# Beatrix the Soul Thief



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Beatrix the Soul Theif - Greatly inspired by Dave the Dead's "Frau Traurmarsch", this year I'm creating a Beatrix. A female reaper from the realms of Khatharia. In fact, her story directly ties to that of Necropolis Manor (my home haunt).

_In the 1700's Beatrix was a changeling from the realms of Khatharia - half human, half Khatharian who fed upon small children. She used her human appearance and posed as one of the nuns running a small orphanage where the children she consumed would be written off as missing. When the town learned of where the children were disappearing to, they burned her alive in the orphanage on Halloween night.

Empowered by the unseelie faerie magic of Oona the dark queen of the Khatharian Fae, her half human spirit still lingers on between our world and that of Khatharia. Bound to the spot of her death, on Halloween night a portal opens allowing dark things from Khatharia to creep across the boundries, including Beatrix the Soul Thief where she feeds upon the unsuspecting children of Halloween._

Still needs a little work but that's the general idea. Not wanting to copy DtD's Frau directly, Beatrix will have a few features which make her unique. She will have four arms as opposed to two. Her neck and possibly arms will be animated. And she will hover 2-3 feet above ground.

One of the poses I'm toying with is akin to DtD's with the infant bundled in her upper left arm (there's just something disturbingly chilling about that). Her upper right and lower left hands hold the scythe diagonal across her chest. While her lower right hand reaches outward towards her next victim.

For the face I'm going more with a Tooth Fairy (from said horror film) kinda look instead of skeletal. Considering using Celluclay for that.










She will lurk in the trees using a rear mounted black PVC pipe across the branches to give the illusion of floating.

I'm also contemplating a 120mm fan placed somewhere that will billow her robes to help the floating illusion.

I've got most of my parts list together but before moving forward I just wanted to run her past you folks for any last minute tips, suggestions, ideas, improvements, etc. (background story or prop).

-TM


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

To further enhance the floating see if you can do here in like the floating candelabra


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The_Caretaker said:


> To further enhance the floating see if you can do here in like the floating candelabra


You mean like this one?

http://www.ghost-songs.com/props/PropFloater.html

Might be tricky with the weight of the prop and getting the fulcrum and the bush to cooperate. But damn awesome idea...

-TM


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

She will lurk in the trees with billowing robes and coddling a baby, this sounds like a great idea. I can't wait to see her! Try a low amp fan that you might find for blowing silk fake flames.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this should be really cool when done .


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Lookin pretty sweet!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

VERY cool!!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I like it! I really wish we had some large trees in our subdivision.

Randy


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

A bush is more like it. If you look at the picture below you'll see where I'm planning on mounting her (insert SI joke here).










-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you stud you. LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool Terrormaster. Glad to see "The Frau" struck a nerve somewhere.....(lol..I really liked how she turned out.) The floating presentation sounds very cool...it will be interesting to see what you come up with. I'll give you a hint on something that really set off the Frau in my display and put alot of folks on edge....run a looped soundtrack of a baby crying....it was actually one of the most memorable things in my display last year according to folks who saw it....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Since she's a soultaker, do the baby soundtrack but have it distorted a bit, make it sound far-away, or maybe the CarolAnne effect or something... make it sound ethereal, like it's a little innocent soul she's spiriting off


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Since she's a soultaker, do the baby soundtrack but have it distorted a bit, make it sound far-away, or maybe the CarolAnne effect or something... make it sound ethereal, like it's a little innocent soul she's spiriting off


^-------------- That sound's really creepy. I like the CarolAnn effect. ---------^


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for suggestions everyone. I like the baby soundtrack and actually have one in mind (or at least an idea of how I want to mix it). There's a track off Nox Arcana's new CD (which is also the inspiration for this year's theme) called The Hollow. Really fits in with the whole Unseelie Faeries stealing children thing - which is why Oona granted Beatrix the power she now has.

Check out the track: http://digitalnecropolis.com/audio/06-TheHollow.mp3

-TM


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

TM that was the one I was thinking of


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oooh!! Love this! sounds so chilling!!!wanna seeeee it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I started on Beatrix this past weekend. I have a few pics I need to upload still but not a whole lot to see. I basically completed the PVC torso with arms. I then took a blucky torso and butterfly sliced it open down the sides and slipped it over the PVC torso. Modified one of my hanging corpse bride skulls to mount on the neck PVC (she already had hair and a veil so was a better choice than the blucky skull).

I elected not to animate the neck and arms but I haven't given up on animating her. Since I won't be doing the front facade this year, and therefore no huge rooftop gargoyle, and after seeing clips of the huge ass animated Angel of Death from the Vegas show in March, I am strongly considering putting wings on Beatrix. I'm still tinkering with some designs maybe even some of the ones I was toying around with for the Gargoyle.

Adding the wings to the existing armature won't be difficult since she has a 1/2" pipe sticking out the back already which was intended for rear mounting her from the tree so she appears to float.

-TM


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is awesome!!You do great work!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are the pictures I promised of the progress on Beatrix:



















-TM


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good! 

I wholeheartedly support the idea of wings!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks terrific! You did a wonderful job draping her as well! I like the wings idea too.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got around to dying the cheese cloth and getting the hands done too (they still need some skinning though). Decided to take some pictures and dressed her for the occasion:



-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking quite nice there TM. She's a beauty!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

TM, She is coming along really nice.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!  I love her.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool...Very cool. Very well done so far!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! god i love her! i wanna do that as a puppet!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm really enjoying this prop and the feedback. As much time as I spent working on Agnes (my cauldron witch), in lieu of the floating illusion and animated wings I got a feeling Beatrix will be the most talked about on the big night. She's definitely been the most fun so far.

I have the wing mechanics all spec'd out and as soon as I get it built I'll get some pics up. I want to finish her up first though before starting on the wings (which is being designed as a modular add-on, hope it actually works out that way).

-TM


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking awesome TM!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally got around to starting the corpsing process on Beatrix. This is the first run after latexing paper towels and a layer of stain. I need to fill in the eye sockets with some black and add stain up the lengths of the arms. Other than that, it's just a matter of throwing her costume on and she's done.

I decided to nix the wings this year due to time constraints but will upgrade her next year. Here are some pics of the corpsing progress.



















-TM


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, she's all dressed up and no place to go until 10/31/08  The only thing missing is the babe prop that goes in her arms.



















More pictures at http://necropolismanor.com/projects/soul-stealer-beatrix/


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

she looks vaguely familiar TM....lol. 
I like the pose, and the hands are excellent. Nice job.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

She looks great TM. Nice job!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone... Just a couple finishing touches on her for this year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies - she's ready and waiting for the big day, accessorized with her little bundle of joy (not as good as Dave the Dead's but it'll do in a pinch with the right lighting).


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Whos my baby's daddy!? Nice prop- very creepy.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

looks fenominal! it seems like the fourth hand should be doing something...


----------

